# Le port FireWire ne reconnait plus rien :(



## kamkil (25 Mai 2003)

J'ai un ami qui a un G4 QS 867 et depuis une semaine aucun de ses deux ports ne reconnait le moindre périphérique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ni scanner ni graveur ni DD...

L'USB marche bien pourtant.
J'ai aucune piste pour l'aider là si ce n'est de réinstaller mais à force ça le fait un peu chier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca vous est déjà arrivé ce genre de truc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment réparer?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (25 Mai 2003)

Euh... Je sais une chose : si tu essaies un jour de mettre une prise FireWire à l'envers (c'est à dire le côté recourbé dans le mauvais sens), ça crame les ports et le bus devient inutilisable.

J'espère que ce n'est pas ce que ton copain a fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je planche sur une autre possibilité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## alfred (25 Mai 2003)

ce n'est pas un problème de connectique ?


----------



## kamkil (25 Mai 2003)

Slug: Oui j'ai pensé à ce qu'il s'était passé à la maclan et lui ait posé la question mais non apparement ce ne serait pas ça...

Il a fait un test hardware avec le cd Apple et voilà ce qu'il me dit:
Donc le HardWare test d'apple me dit "DEFAULT CATCH! code=300 at %SRR0: 003d61b0 %SRR1: 00003030" et après quand je continue il dit "DEFAULT CATCH! code=300 at %SRR0: 01c10fe8 %SRR1: 00003030". Je pense que c'est les deux controleurs FW qui ont pété mais si tu peux avoir plus d'infos...

Voilà
Donc apparement ça aurait grillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il utilisé beaucoup de périphérique FW donc ptet que l'un deux a disfonctionné et fait un court-circuit où je ne sais quoi

Comme le module FW est indisosciable de la Carte Mère il va soit devoir changer de CM soit rajouter une carte PCI pour avoir le FW (+le FW 800 et l'USB 2 au passage il m'a dit).
Son mac a été acheté en Février 2002. Aucune chance que pour une telle défaillance il se plaigne à Apple? Il avait pas pris l'Apple Care 3 ans


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2003)

Avant qu'il ne l'envoie au SAV, demande-lui d'éteindre sa machine (et de débrancher aussi la prise secteur) pendant 2 ou 3 heures, et de vérifier ensuite si son bus se porte mieux.
Il peut arriver que ça soit dû à un problème d'électricité statique, mais en général ce sont plutôt les imac qui souffrent de ce défaut... enfin on ne sait jamais, si ça marche...


----------



## kamkil (27 Mai 2003)

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le SAV je peux avoir des précisions?

Genre combien de temps ça prend et surtout combien ça peut lui coûter si il faut changer la CM?

Merchi


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2003)

temps : 3/4 jours généralement, prix : ben celui de la carte mêre + la mains d'oeuvre a vu de de nez ça peu varier entre 500 et 650 euros (en fonction du type de garantie appliqué sur machine c'est a dire garantie juste de la piece ou de l'ensemble de l'appareil), autre solution une carte pci/firewire


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2003)

mais bon ce sujet serai miens dans powermac


----------



## simon (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> *
Son mac a été acheté en Février 2002. Aucune chance que pour une telle défaillance il se plaigne à Apple? Il avait pas pris l'Apple Care 3 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec l'AppleCare 3 ans (donc si mes calculs sont exact jusqu'en 2005) et ben il risque pas de payer grand chose...


----------



## simon (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * mais bon ce sujet serai miens dans powermac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Avec l'AppleCare 3 ans (donc si mes calculs sont exact jusqu'en 2005) et ben il risque pas de payer grand chose...  * 

[/QUOTE]

il a pas applecare


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le SAV je peux avoir des précisions?

Genre combien de temps ça prend et surtout combien ça peut lui coûter si il faut changer la CM?

Merchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Cam'a couté 500 euros pour mon IBook quand j'ai eu l même problème de port Fire Wire cramé


----------



## kamkil (31 Mai 2003)

Pffffff

En gros il l'a dans le cul quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas normal quand-même qu'ils nous laissent dans la desh quand leur matos tiens pas le coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon... Je vais lui annoncer la bonne nouvelle...


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2003)

si il a des port pci de libre, ça vaut le coup de tester avec une carte


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2003)

on alors qu'il attendent que je vendent mon G4 867 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (des que j'aurais le radiateur du suivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on alors qu'il attendent que je vendent mon G4 867 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (des que j'aurais le radiateur du suivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

une carte fw ne coute que 20 euro


----------



## kamkil (31 Mai 2003)

C'est ce qu'il a dit qu'il allait faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il va ptet en profiter pour prendre le FW 800 et l'USB 2 le salaud


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2003)

on trouve pas encore de carte combo FW800/USB 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis l'usb 2 ça sert a rien sur mac


----------



## nicolasXman (26 Octobre 2004)

Le port FW de mon iBook 800 vient de cramer, là, sans raison : hier impeccable, màj de mon Pod et backup de mon DD sur le DD externe FW... 

Ce soir, le DD externe FW ainsi que le pod sont alimentés, mais il n'y a pas de transfert de données.

J'ai passé la moulinette techtool, avec comme retour : port FW absent. Je boot avec Dikwarrior, impossible d'accéder au DD Externe FW. Je zape le Pram, la nvram, passe par les commandes terminal pour faire un reset complet.

Rien, nada. Je me résoud à penser que le port FW est cramé. Voilà, je vais aller chez un revendeur Apple faire changer ça. J'espère qu'il n"y a pas besoin de changer la carte-mère, sinon... 

D'où ma question : si une telle chose vous est arrivée, à combien s'élève la douloureuse?

merci

N      

 :hein:


----------

